# culinary school and not forever working in restaurant kitchen



## ecco (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi, and I am sorry if someone has asked this question(I hope not)

I love to cook and really want to go to culinary school. I am thinking abt LA trade tech b/c of money. I am a big self starter, so I wonder, if I want to do something more self employed-not necessarily personal chefing--maybe food consulting, styling, catering. Should I go to culinary school, and if so, do I need to do CIA level schools? I currently am in my 5th year of having my own company but I have outgrown it. I realize that I will need to work in restaurants to gain experience, but I'm not convinced that I want to do it forever--any comments will be very helpful as I am looking at giving up a very good thing-but one that isn't as personally satisfying as it once was. thanks!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

From what you said, I don't think working in restaurants would be much help to you. You just won't learn the things you need to know to run your own food-related business, and the cooking you'll learn will be pretty limited. Better to take some courses at the CC/tech school to learn basic techniques, sanitation, food costing, marketing, and so on. And read, read, read -- about all kinds of different cuisines and techniques. Join professional organizations like the International Association of Culinary Professionals (http://www.iacp.com) and network!

If you want to do consulting, though, you'll have to have experience in whatever part of the industry you want to consult to. Which means that you WOULD have to work for somebody else for a while, both to learn and to make contacts.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

For what you want to do culinary school may be too much $$$$$ for you. LATTC is just fine. Plus if you finish the program there you get your initial ACF accreditation _gratis_. Best of luck to you and I hope you find the perfect school for you.


----------



## ecco (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for all the info, its been very helpful. I am going to check out LATT next week and see if I can start in either Jan or Sept.


----------

